# صلاة المساء بالكلدانية، مع الترجمة، ومع التلفظ!



## فادي الكلداني (30 مايو 2014)

*سلام الرب مع الجميع،*

*وددت ان اشاركم بهذه الصلاة الارامية/الكلدانية، تقبل الله منا ومنكم صلواتنا!*


*ܨܠܘܬܐ ܕܪܡܫܐ *
*ܐܝܡܢ ܕܡܚܢ ܓܘ ܫܘܝܬܝـ *
*ܓܘ ܠܒܝ ܨܠܢ ܨܠܘܬܝ *
*ܡܫܝܚܐ ܩܒܠ ܒܥܘܬܝ*
*ܕܪܗܬ ܛܠܢܗ ܫܢܬܝـ **

*ܓܘ ܫܘܝܬܝـ ܙܥܘܪܬܐ ܕܡܝܟܐ *
*ܨܠܢ ܨܠܘܬܐ ܩܐ ܡܫܝܚܐ *
*ܕܚܡܐ ܠܝ ܗܠ ܩܝܕܡܬܐ *
*ܒܫܝܢܬܐ ܚܠܝܬܐ ܕܡܢܝܚܬܐ **

*ܩܝܡܢ ܓܠܕܐ ܒܩܕܡܬܐ *
*ܩܐ ܡܪܝܐ ܨܠܢ ܨܠܘܬܐ *
*ܕܡܚܐ ܠܝ ܚܕܝܐ ܘܦܨܝܚܐ *
*ܘܗܘܢ ܐܝܚ ܘܪܕܐ ܦܩܝܚܐ **

*ܝܐ ܡܫܝܚܐ ܓܪـܘܣܬ ܠܝ *
*ܒـܩܘܡܬܐ ܘܗܘܢܐ ܘܦܪܡܝܬܐ *
*ܘܢܛܪܬ ܠܗܘܢ ܒܒܝ ܘܝܡܝـ *
*ܘܐܚܘܢܘܬܝ ܘܚܬܘܐܬܝ **
*ܐܡܝܢ*


*-----------------------------------*

*تلفظ الصلاة بلغتها الاصلية*

*----------------------------------*

*صلوثا درمشا *

*ايمن دمخن كو شويتي *
*كو لبي صالن صلوتي *
*مشيحا قابل باعوتي *
*دراهت طالنا شنتي *

*كو شويتي زعورتا دميخا *
*صالن صلوتا قا مشيحا *
*دخاميلي هل قيدمتا *
*بشنتا خليتا دمنيختا *

*قيمن جلدي بقيدمتا *
*قا مريا صالن صلوتا *
*دمخي لي خديا وبصيخا *
*وهاون اخ وردا بقيخا *

*يا مشيحا كروسلي *
*بقمتا وهونا وبرميتا*
*ونطرتلون بابي ويمي *
*واخونواتي وختواتي *
*امين*

*----------------------------------------*

*ترجمة الكلمات للعربية*

*---------------------------------------*

*صلاة المساء*

*عندما انام في فراشي *
*في قلبي اصلي صلاتي *
*يسوع تقبل صلاتي *
*براحة انام نومتي *

*في منامي الصغير انا نائم *
*اصلي صلاتي ليسوع *
*ليحرسني الى الصباح *
*في نوم جميل ومرتاح *

*اصحو في الصباح الباكر *
*اصلي صلاتــــــــــــي لله*
*كي اعيش فرحان ومسرور *
*واكون مثل الوردة المتفتحة*

*يا يسوع انت ارعاني *
*اعطيني العقل والفهــــــــم*
*احرس لي أمي وابـــــــــي *
*واخوتي واخواتـــــــــــــي *
*امين* 


*وهذه فرصة للجميع لتعلم بعض الكلمات الارامية/السريانية (الكلدانية) - قد تفيدهم في المستقبل* :66:


----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2014)

اميييين
الله ماصلوثة حليثة بسمة ايدخ
والله ناطيرخ فادي 
 صلاة وكلام جميل جدااا 
راااائع تسلم ايدك فادي
 ياريت تكتب لنا مثل هذه الصلوات 
الرب يبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> اميييين​
> الله ماصلوثة حليثة بسمة ايدخ
> والله ناطيرخ فادي
> صلاة وكلام جميل جدااا
> ...


 


*بسمتا رابا - الاها شاوقلاخ ومقابل مناخ صلواثاخ*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

> *عندما انام في فراشي *
> *في قلبي اصلي صلاتي *
> *يسوع تقبل صلاتي *
> *براحة انام نومتي *


اميييييين ..


طبعا انا مش عرفت اقري غير اللي بالعربي : )
شكرا عالصلاة الجميله استاذ كلداني
ربنا يباركك .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

*
امــــــين 
صـــلاة جمــــــيلة جــــــــداااا 
ربنـــــا يبـــاركك  

*​


----------



## peace_86 (31 مايو 2014)

*جميل جداً ..

وصلاة رائعة وجاءت في وقتها.. لأني حالياً رايح أنام فعلاً !!..

اللغة السريانية جميلة لكنها تكثر من حرفي الخاء والشاء لذلك هذا يجعل اللغة العربية أجمل من السرياني بسبب تقليلها من هذا الحروف,, 
وشخصياً أتمنى عودة اللغات السريانية وأن يتحدث السريانيين لغاتهم أصلية.. الله معك*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *جميل جداً ..*
> 
> *وصلاة رائعة وجاءت في وقتها.. لأني حالياً رايح أنام فعلاً !!..*
> 
> ...


 

*قريبة من العبرية بشكل كبير! *


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *بسمتا رابا - الاها شاوقلاخ ومقابل مناخ صلواثاخ*


امرنخ فادي قي لكمنخثت هادخ صلواثة بكو لغة ديين خمندي خاثيلي طبعا مع الترجمة
وبسيما رابا والله شاوقلخ وناطر خدمتخ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*صلاة جميلة
امين
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 مايو 2014)

*امين 
ترجمة كلماتها جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك 
لكن هى اللغه الكلدانيه زى الفارسيه 
الكلدانيين بس هما اللى بيتكلموا بيها اللى هما اعتقد فى العراق 
وجزء من سوريا  *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

صلاة جميلة جدا 
طبعا اللي مكتوبة بالعربي
مش اللي مكتوبة بالآلسن دي 
هههههههه
انا معرفتش غير اللي بالعربي بس 
ربنا يباركك للصلاة الجميلة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 مايو 2014)

صلاة جميلة جدا لمست قلبي وحياتي ربنا يباركك اختي في المسيح يسوع ويبارك في خدمتك الرائعة امين


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2014)

امين 
صلاه جميله يا فادى  
شكراااا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> امرنخ فادي قي لكمنخثت هادخ صلواثة بكو لغة ديين خمندي خاثيلي طبعا مع الترجمة
> 
> وبسيما رابا والله شاوقلخ وناطر خدمتخ​


 

*بخيلت الاها، بمشارن كثون صلواثا ديان تاد كولون قاريلا وخازيلا ما بسيمينا صلواثن*

*بسمتا الاها ناطيراخ*


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)

انا بؤين متابعة اكيد
 صلواثن بسيميلي وحلوي  الله مقويلخ وناطيرخ ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يونيو 2014)

صلاة مباركة
الرب يباركك


----------

